# Please advise – flow restrictor



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys,
anybody using this one? Which position of the valve is for the regular process of the producing water? another will be for the flash, I assume 

Thanks[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04622_zps0778b5e0.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's the position to make RO water. The other position is to flush the membrane.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> That's the position to make RO water. The other position is to flush the membrane.


Thank you Sir.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

